# Any trout in the surf?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Looks flat all week, think I'll hit it on Tuesday. Tide is going out in the morning, not my favorite. But it's been a few weeks and I need to go.

Anyone doing any good? Not too many good reports on here lately...


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Gtgtk*



gigem87 said:


> Looks flat all week, think I'll hit it on Tuesday. Tide is going out in the morning, not my favorite. But it's been a few weeks and I need to go.
> 
> Anyone doing any good? Not too many good reports on here lately...


They should be there by Tuesday AM. If all possible I'm going to try to go to SS Beach. Heck it might even be a 5 star day like all the fishing magazines say. Hope the southwest factor goes away by then.:clover:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I will be near access road 5. White Tundra.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I went this morning, rough and dirty. No bites. I'll try again tomorrow and tuesday


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Double post


----------



## thirdcoastag (Jul 28, 2016)

I hit up SS yesterday morning. Started around 6:15 I caught a 12" speck in the first trough on live shrimp on a popping cork. I was fishing beach access 2 because I just wanted to get my lines wet. I moved down to 5 later in the day but to no luck due to water visibility.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking rough and SW factor has to have it muddy. But the Troutes gotta eat too.
Thanks for the Reports.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Hit the beach at Access #6 Sunday, around 11am. Yeah; not flat, and strong current movement up the beach (towards SLP). Quite a few folks with lines in the water, but I didn't see a lot of catching. Asked the guy driving one of the ice cream trucks if he'd seen any catching, but he didn't have a lot to report. Lots of mullet in the first and second guts. whiting caught were all very small. One small hammerhead took a piece of cut whiting fished past the second bar.
Any day on the water is a blessing; but I wouldn't turn my back on more catching  .


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Fished bay side this morning since SW wind has it butt ugly in the surf. It'll start to clean up just in time for the building tropical mess to bring us some big rollers. Just so you'll know the bay was full of 18' rats. Fun but nothing for dinner tonight.

I had a few good trout trips this summer so I can't complain too much. I sure would like a couple more though.


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

Surf still looks like **** on East and West side of Jetty.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Saturday the surf was a brown. raging torrent. was only able to fight the wves for a short while. Wish I was still into surfing...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thursday Morning may be the best day this week. If so I will try and hit it for a few hours before work.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Yeah I am going to wait at least until Wednesday.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Thursday looks like the seam between the ugly we have and the ugly to come. Think I'll give SS-5 another shot.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I am going tomorrow morning. SS #5.


----------

